#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  theater forum????

## loesje

Beste mensen,

Kom regelmatig op deze forums even een kijkje nemen, niet dat ik veel reageer op wat er hier gezegd word maar toch. En wat ik nu echt mis hier is een forum voor theater, zowel voor licht als geluid. Nu staan er af en toe wel wat theaterdingetjes tussen maar hoofdzakelijk worden er toch de wat meer rock-en-roll dingen besproken. Zijn er meer mensen die graag een apart stukje willen hebben voor theater gerelateerde topics of ben ik alleen. Als er meer zijn is het misschien wel eens iets om voor te stellen. Weet niet of dit nu de juiste plek is om dit topic neer te zetten, maar zou niet weten waar anders.

Groeten

Loes

----------


## DJ.T

Ik zou dit erg leuk vinden, sinds ik vorig jaar winter een cursus theater techniek (licht) heb gehad ben ik er wel een beetje warm voor gelopen.
Alhoewel mijn ervaring in het theater nog niet erg groot is en ik daarom niet veel zelf zou vertellen, zou ik toch ontzettend graag meelezen en meekijken met mensen die hier wel veel ervaring mee hebbe. Zo zou ik toch nog wat bij willen leren.

----------


## fl@x

Ben het opzich wel met je eens dat een forum speciaal voor theater wel leuk zou zijn. Maar weet niet hoeveel mensen hier uit de theaterwereld komen. Ik heb het idee dat er meer jongens en meiden uit de verhuur branche hier zitten. Natuurlijk komt iedereen wel eens in het theater. Maar de specifieke kennis heb je daar natuurlijk nog niet mee. Maar eens ff afwachten wat de rest er van vindt.

Greetz Sander

----------


## fl@x

Ik kom wel regelmatig in theaters, maar op de één of andere manier trekt het rock&roll en dance circuit mij toch iets meer. Er lopen namelijk vaak vervelende vastgeroeste theatertechnici rond, die over elk regeltje of materiaal aan je kop gaan lopen zeuren[} :Smile: ]
Ik heb liever dat ze gewoon helpen en normaal over dingen discussiëren. Niet dat het in alle theaters zo gaat hoor! Maar is me al redelijk vaak overkomen.

Greetz

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Opzich wel prettig als we dat soort onderwerpen apart kunnen houden van de rest, scheelt ook weer aardig wat rommel in de zoekmachine denk ik. Daarbij komen er denk ik toch vrij regelmatig theaterdingetjes aan de orde. Het enige nadeel is wel dat je licht/geluid/rigging weer samen gaat gooien in een grote theater-pot. Moeten de mods maar over beslissen dan!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Open dan eerst eens een gewoon onderwerp in het licht forum, en kijk hoeveel reactie je daarop gaat krijgen. Ik weet dat er in ieder geval een paar redelijk ervaren theaterjongens rondlopen hier, en dat iig AJB ook de voorkeur voor DMX heeft  :Wink:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik ben voor! 

Werk zelf in Amsterdam in het Muziektheater, daarnaast als free-lancer en eigenaar van een produktie / verhuurbedrijf. Kern van dat alles is ook theater, dus kom maar op met dat forum!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben eigenlijk ook wel voor!

Zelf werk ik ook sinds kort in een theater. Niet dat ik dus alle nodige ervaring al meteen heb, maar ik doe graag wat kennis op.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJEM

Hmm we hebben toch ook een DJ gear forum, een live forum, een recording forum. Waarom dan geen theater forum idd, als daar behoeft aan is. "Theater forum, alles wat met theater te maken heeft" en "Theater forum FOTO's, foto's van theater producties"

Zou er op deze manier toch mooi in het rijtje passen?

----------


## vasco

Het lijkt mij ook wel wat. Ik zou dan vooral interesse hebben in het geluid. Toch leuk om het hier in een apart stukje over te kunnen hebben met andere mensen.

----------


## moderator

In theater gebruik je licht....is gecoverd
Geluid, lijkt me prima gecoverd in live....

Rigging, past een discussie over trekkenwanden prima in, iemand al met nieuwe protrac gewerkt trouwens?

orgqnisatie? is ook al gecoverd..

Wij hebben dus de keuze gemaakt om onder te verdelen in specialiteit, in vakgebied.
Niet in werkomgeving.

Nog geen overtuigende argumenten gehoord wat een eigen forum zou rechtvaardigen.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Tussen theaterlicht en "disco"licht zit een wereld van verschil!!!!! Behoeft verder geen uitleg denk ik.
De aanpak van geluid in theater is toch anders dan live, maar dat hangt sterk van het soort theaterproduktie af. Kleine gezelschappen doen weinig tot niets met geluid, terwijl voor musical druk gezenderd wordt. Bij klassieke muziek is het juist weer de kunst om zo min mogelijk te versterken.

Rigging is deels gecoverd, trekkenwanden mogen daar wel onder vallen. En ja, ik werk dagelijks met ProTrac: alle trekken bij ons in het theater zijn van dit systeem. Werkt overigens super: ingebouwd railtje voor runners, speciale roedeboeien e.d.

 foto van ProTrac in het Muziektheater: hier zijn voor de 4 lichtbruggen telkens 4 trekken gekoppeld en daaronder hangen hulptrekken met licht er in.

Er is dus een keuze gemaakt onder te verdelen in specialiteit en vakgebied. Dat rechtvaardigd juist een apart theater forum. Theater IS specialiteit en IS vakgebied.

----------


## DJEM

Zoals ik al aangaf, we hebben een forum voor recordings, live en dj gear. Mag jij me vertellen waar je theater onder wil  plaatsen, zekers als het om theater productie foto's gaat.

Gooi het onder overig, voor de formulering wijs ik graag naar mijn eerdere post. kunnen daar alle theater mensen lekker met elkaar zeveren over echte theaterdingen.

----------


## moderator

En dat is in een afzonderlijk onderwerp niet te bepraten?
pallet functies op pearl en een dj mingle programmeren zijn ook andeer deelgebieden, absoluut zonder raakvlak, maar beiden lichtsturingen...staan wel zonder elkaar te bijten in het lichtforum, staat ook een topic over chillidimmers, maar ook over het crossloaden van een VL...

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, probeer slechts te bezien of een apart forum onderdeel inderdaad op zijn plaats is, ik heb geen mening, wil graag die van anderen horen en duidelijk hebben  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik kan me opzich wel voorstellen dat er hier wel eens theaterluitjes afgeschrikt worden door het niveau van de "DJ Mingle" topics. Dan zou ik (als ik mezelf een professioneel theaterbelichter vond) het ook niet durven een onderwerp te openen over een nieuw type profielspot; misschien dat we daarom dat soort dingen ook niet tegenkomen. Wat dat betrefd is het forum inderdaad heel erg Rock'n Roll op dit moment, en zou daar best eens verandering in mogen komen.

----------


## vasco

Ook als ik eens zoek op bijvoorbeeld MKE2 microfoons dan vind je hier niet veel over (gezocht in alle forums en wel 2 topics gevonden) terwijl deze juist in het theater heel erg veel worden gebruikt. Zo zijn er wel meer dingen die je niet veel tegenkomt die meer met theater te maken hebben dan anders.

----------


## Gast1401081

Kan me bij beide standpunten iets voorstellen. 

Maar om nou te voorkomen dat er weer een luidsprekervraag door de MODjes  gemoved moet worden van theater naar geluid, daar zit niemand op te wachten, eigenlijk.

misschien een hoofdstuk DECOR?

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Maar om nou te voorkomen dat er weer een luidsprekervraag door de MODjes  gemoved moet worden van theater naar geluid, daar zit niemand op te wachten, eigenlijk.



Dat ben ik ook wel weer met jou eens. Er staan al regelmatig onderwerpen op de verkeerde plaats welke dan naar een andere plek moeten worden gezet door de modjes.

Toch kun je ook weer specifieke vragen hebben over speakers en het gebruik in theaters inzake frontfills, balkons en centerclusters om maar wat te noemen.

----------


## AJB

Okay mister moderator... FF een argument van overtuigd theaterman;

Maak eens een topic over BElichting...

Dat past niet in jouw lichtforum, niet in je organisatie etc. etc. Belichting is een vak, een discipline, en een kunst, die meer in het artistieke dan technische gedeelte past. Hiervoor zou je zeker een aparte topic kunnen maken...

Mijn voorstel zou zijn;

HOOFD TAK ; Theatertechniek
Topics;  Belichting, Kapindeling, Akoestiek in theater, Productiemanagement...

Succes modje,  en Loes; goed plan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_





> Toch kun je ook weer specifieke vragen hebben over speakers en het gebruik in theaters inzake frontfills, balkons en centerclusters om maar wat te noemen.



vraag maar eens bij Geluid!
Of je nou een feesttent wilt delayen of een theater, principe blijft afstand / 340 m/s = delaytijd.

Enne, ik ken genoeg pop-podia waar dezelfde vragen zijn. Gaan we dan ook een apart hoofdstuk wijden aan pop-podia? Circustenten? House-tempels? Garageboxen?

Komop,  ff logisch nadenken, en doe gezellig mee........

----------


## vasco

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_





> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Toch kun je ook weer specifieke vragen hebben over speakers en het gebruik in theaters inzake frontfills, balkons en centerclusters om maar wat te noemen.
> ...



Je hebt weer gelijk [:I]
Maar ik stelde mijn vragen al in het live forum maar omdat het hier zo ter sprake komt wilde ik meedenken over de mogelijkheid van een forum over theater. Dat speaker voorbeeld is niet echt de juiste dan  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Loesje:'
 Rock en roll versus theater..

versus? hoezo versus? 
versus betekent 'tegen' of 'tegenover'

Theater is een specialisme als er vele andere zijn, zoals standbouw, r'n'r of dance.
Maar er zijn ook veel raakvlakken zoals op de jaarvergadering van de 'onvolprezen' VPT, de Vereniging voor Podium Technologie in Hoorn vorige week werd vastgesteld. 
(Het is tenslotte niet de 'VTT = Theater of Toneel Technologie'). Het is PodiumTechniek! 
Dus de rockers, poppers, dancers en hiphoppers zouden zich ook bij deze club thuis moeten kunnen voelen ... en dat dit nog niet zo is ligt niet alleen aan hen. 
Dat volgde duidelijk uit de discussie van een week geleden. 
Men wil (?) daar wel maar weet niet hoe.... uit de ivoren toren af te dalen.
De theatertechneuten zien de r'n'r roadies vaak nog wel eens als een stel cowboys.
Ik heb ze toen netjes verteld dat omgekeerd de r'n'r-roadies die theatermensen nog wel eens uitmaken voor stofjassen. 
Maar die beide clubs hebben zelf niet in de gaten hoeveel overeenkomsten er zijn.

Ik beweeg me gemakkelijk tussen de vele 'podium-disciplines' heen en weer, van standbouw tot theater en van r'n'r tot TV. 
Want hijsen gaat over gewichten krachten en spanningen, en dan maakt 't echt niet uit waar die lasten boven de mensen hangen. 
Bezoekers van de Jaarbeurs of RAI zijn net zo veel mens als die van Concertgebouw of Muziektheater of 013 of Arena of Studio Aalsmeer of Ahoy of Iduna of ...........vul maar in.
Maar wat hebben we ook in deze business allemaal toch een Hopeloze-Hollandse-Hokjes-Houding. 
Verdeel jezelf, dan kan een ander (SZW-AI) heersen lijkt het motto wel. 
Dan snappen ze het in de VS toch heel wat beter.

Laat J&H dit verstarde antagonistische patroon maar als eerste doorbreken. 
De VPT volgt dan over een jaar of vijf a tien vanzelf wel een keer. 
Ik zal mijn steentje graag bijdragen... 
Al zal dat natuurlijk grotendeels beperkt blijven tot waar ik geacht wordt kennis van zaken te hebben ... ook in dit geval vooral dus de theater-hijsinstallatie. 

Wat mij betreft als eerste topic:
laten we het woord "trekkenwand" maar schrappen. 
Die wand verdwijnt namelijke snel uit beeld met de mechanisering. 
En een trek is gewoon een heel raar soort hijswerktuig. Maar ook niet meer dan dat. 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Loes(je),

ik denk dat je me verkeerd begrepen heb wat betreft een apart theater-forum.
Daar kan ik me ook goed in vinden. 
Juist vanwege het feit dat het theater een eigen historische achtergrond heeft, 
en - althans wat betreft de grote theaters en schouwburgen - beschikt over 'purpose build' lokaties.... (wat je dan verder van de uitvoering ervan mag denken).
Purpose build... was (aanvankelijk) de Ahoy' - ca. 1970 - ook niet 
en zelfs de ArenA -ca 1997 - liet alle aanpassingen die gevraagd werden voor evenementen en concerten aanvankelijk achterwege omdat het geld op was.    
Maar theater gebruikt ook oude maneges, kerken, schoolgebouwen als lokatie - dus ook hier hebben we wel overeenkomsten in het moeten improviseren.
Ook voor TV wordt er opgenomen in een oude bloemenveiling (Aalsmeer), opslag- (Dorresteijn) of fabrieks-hal(CentralStudios). 
Maar als we een brede toegang willen op de forums moeten er ook brede forum-onderwerpen mogelijk zijn.
Dus hierbij ook mijn oproep aan J&H
&gt; Voeg er een theater-forum bij!

----------


## moderator

Goed, goeie initiatieven verdienen een reactie.
Allereerst Loesje bedankt voor het aanslingeren van de discussie.
Verder dank aan alle deelnemers die hun input hebben gegeven in dit onderwerp.

Wij, als in J&H de forum host, zien het theater forum als een aanvulling op de reeds bestaande forumonderdelen.
We gaan dan ook een theaterforum toevoegen.
Momeneteel worden de juiste mensen benaderd voor een moderating taak, het forum wordt aangepast en zodra we operationeel kunnen worden gaan we dat ook direct!
Kwestie van uren dus ipv dagen...

----------


## rinus bakker

:Big Grin: * Loesje vs J&H = 1-0!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

meer een 1-1....u vraagt, wij draaien  :Big Grin: 

Zie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=49

----------

